# [qemu-kvm] stranissimo errore in configure [risolto]

## cloc3

da un emerge di kvm:

```

s939 ~ #  emerge -1 --nodeps qemu-kvm

...

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-kvm-1.0-r2/work/qemu-kvm-1.0 ...

 * All SoftMMU targets are disabled. This is invalid for qemu-kvm

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-kvm-1.0-r2 failed (configure phase):

 *   At least 1 SoftMMU target must be enabled

 * 

```

il solito stupido che non ha messo la variabile giusta in make.conf?

```
s939 ~ # grep QEMU /etc/make.conf /etc/portage/env/app-emulation/qemu-kvm 

/etc/make.conf:QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386"

/etc/make.conf:QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386"

/etc/portage/env/app-emulation/qemu-kvm:QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386"

/etc/portage/env/app-emulation/qemu-kvm:QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386"

```

io, a quanto pare, ci ho provato.

ho notato anche che, stranamente, le variabili QEMU_... sono colorate in giallo, anzichè in azzurro, da vi, mentre edito make.conf.

mi capita la stessa cosa sia in una installazione a 64 bit che in una a 32.

dove può stare il pasticcio?

----------

## djinnZ

```
QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="${QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS}"
```

a suo tempo (ma qemu ha serissimi problemi di convivenza con pax e grsec quindi non ci gioco molto) ho risolto così.

----------

## cloc3

bu. a me non funzia.

su x86_64, ovviamente, io ci stavo  già così. su i386, invece, avevo semplificato.

ma purtroppo in entrambi i casi, la tua impostazione non funziona.

dunque anche a te è capitata la stessa cosa?

è strano che non abbia trovato bachi pronti su una cosa così.

che versione di portage usavi?

io la più nuova, in sviluppo.

----------

## djinnZ

Lo ho ancora installato con la 2.1.10.46 ma non lo uso ed è installato da un pezzo.

Il mio "problema" era su x64, non mi serviva x64 ma solo i386 e non avevo capito che andava abilitato comunque. *ebuild wrote:*   

> # Setup the default SoftMMU targets, while using the loops
> 
> # below to setup the other targets. x86_64 should be the only
> 
> # defaults on for qemu-kvm

 onestamente non capisco perchè in questo sibillino commento sostengono che ci vuol sempre x64 abilitato. Le cpu x64 sono dotate di emulazione x86 ma il contrario non mi pare impossibile.

[*] edit

----------

## cloc3

forse ci sono.

usa in modo scorretto il file /etc/portage/env/app-emulation/qemu-kvm .

riesco a compilare correttamente solo se quel file è vuoto o inesistente.

ci posso scrivere dentro anche soltanto pippo=pluto e fallisce.

ci penso un po', poi, eventualmente, posto un baco.

----------

## djinnZ

lo usa per filtrare ed aggiungere il supporto x64 di default.

Mi sa che è il caso di aprire comunque un bug, è pazzesco che facciano passare stabili simili ebuild.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> lo usa per filtrare ed aggiungere il supporto x64 di default.
> 
> Mi sa che è il caso di aprire comunque un bug, è pazzesco che facciano passare stabili simili ebuild.

 

mi sa che qualcuno mi ha preceduto.

stavo per aprire il bug ma, quando ho provato a riprodurre il fenomeno, ho scoperto che non accadeva.

così sono riuscito finalmente a spostare le variabili locali di qemu-kvm dal make.conf.

tra l'altro, sto pensando che, per certe cose, la cartella /etc/portage/env può risultare più comoda degli stessi /etc/portage/package.*

----------

